# Uber left me stranded.



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

I have spoken before about how nice it has been getting a new Uber account. I may have spoken too soon, because now I realize that there is a chance I might be matched again with every Ubhole driver I have already given a 1 star to or complained about. I believe this may have just happened to me.

My friends and I got into an Uber and I thought the driver looked familiar but we were busy talking to one another so I was not really paying attention. Some0 look the same so it is hard to say for sure though. We set our first destination to a Holiday gas station about 10 minutes away. When we got there, we told the driver we would be back out in just a minute. As promised, we were back outside in just a minute!

But when we came out, we could not find him anywhere. We quickly caught on that he had ditched us. I was so P.Oed. But guess what, it works out best that he did. I ordered another Uber and one came quickly, perhaps in 3 minutes. Also, we were now out of the surge area, so our rates was much lower.

Another driver got to make some money off of us by taking the four of us home that night. He was surprised at what happened to us and agreed it was total crap. If every Uber driver were like this one, it would be a wonderful experience and I of course gave him five stars.

I complained it to Uber and explained to them what happened and threatened I might start using Lyft or taxis instead and they gave me a full refund for the amount spent on the first uber.
I really hope they took that money from him.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Please stop using uber feel free to go to Lyft oh and you might want to check your credit report and bank accounts. Just sayin.


----------



## UberPat (Mar 24, 2016)

Why is this troll still allowed to post here?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

UberPat said:


> Why is this troll still allowed to post here?


Because lifeless bitter people love to suck the energy out of people because they have none of their own.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberPat said:


> Why is this troll still allowed to post here?


Because she's entertaining.

Of course she can't post a single screen shot because none of these rides really happened.


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

It is so hard to find good help these days.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Notch Johnson said:


> It is so hard to find good help these days.


It so hard to find good CUSTOMERS these days is more like it ^_^
But HONESTLY, this woman makes you wish they had weed killer for trolls and egos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> It so hard to find good CUSTOMERS these days is more like it ^_^
> But HONESTLY, this woman makes you wish they had weed killer for trolls and egos


I really don't think OP is a woman.

But regardless, none of her rides ever happened.

Probably a bitter driver that's never taken a ride as a pax.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Totally could see all of that Noe 
Honestly, its fun baiting lilCindy just to see what wacko BS will be posted next. It's fun using SOME people for the amusement. It's like a more irritating version of SadUber with a different sense of naivety. LMAO


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The problem is definitely compounded by the fact that all Uber Drivers look alike.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> The problem is definitely compounded by the fact that all Uber Drivers look alike.


Stop putting words in my mouth. I did not say all. I only said some do.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> The problem is definitely compounded by the fact that all Uber Drivers look alike.


Sounds along the lines of racism and sexism, dontcha think? Makes us sound less human than the OP, doesn't it? I think I take offense to this!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

lilCindy said:


> Stop putting words in my mouth. I did not say all. I only said some do.


You said " so many" actually.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> Sounds along the lines of racism and sexism, dontcha think? Makes us sound less human than the OP, doesn't it? I think I take offense to this!


Of course by lying about what I said.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Of course by lying about what I said.


I'm merely doing to YOU what YOU DO to your Uber drivers darling. Maybe you can realize how unfair your descriptions of people you don't know are when its done back at you. Because this IS how you treat us. You describe us as idiots, or undesirable people, twist our words and make us look like the bad guys every time you post here. I'm merely giving you some of your own medicine. Its quite bitter, isn't it?


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> I'm merely doing to YOU what YOU DO to your Uber drivers darling. Maybe you can realize how unfair your descriptions of people you don't know are when its done back at you. Because this IS how you treat us. You describe us as idiots, or undesirable people, twist our words and make us look like the bad guys every time you post here. I'm merely giving you some of your own medicine. Its quite bitter, isn't it?


Again, you are totally twisting my words and misrepresenting everything I have said. Did you not read the part about the second Uber that I said was wonderful? Did you not read that I gave him five stars? Just recently, I made a post about how I have been having a lot of professional Uber's lately.. if you automatically identify with the one-star Ubers instead of the five star Uber's, there is nothing I can do about that.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Shemale lilCindy need your vision checked or do you need to get some brain juice (aka BigCindy juice)?!


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Again, you are totally twisting my words and misrepresenting everything I have said. Did you not read the part about the second Uber that I said was wonderful? Did you not read that I gave him five stars? Just recently, I made a post about how I have been having a lot of professional Uber's lately.. if you automatically identify with the one-star Ubers instead of the five star Uber's, there is nothing I can do about that.


#1: NO SUCH THING AS A PROFESSIONAL UBER! Ants trolling around grounds with freebies and sweet words doesn't equate to pro. It just means a bunch of idiots losing money and disappearing in a few months.
#2: Saying something nice about one driver after bad-mouthing the first and numerous before them, doesn't negate what you did wrong to begin with.

And they say that colleges make people smart... *headdesk*

Also, ironically, you didn't post about PRO Uber drivers. You posted about how your fresh account got you faster rides because your rating was no longer a 1.9


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> #1: NO SUCH THING AS A PROFESSIONAL UBER! Ants trolling around grounds with freebies and sweet words doesn't equate to pro. It just means a bunch of idiots losing money and disappearing in a few months.
> #2: Saying something nice about one driver after bad-mouthing the first and numerous before them, doesn't negate what you did wrong to begin with.
> 
> And they say that colleges make people smart... *headdesk*


Guess what, I probably take Uber at least once a week and never comment on 90% of the Uber's I ride with. It's just if I ride with someone who is especially a I vent about it here in hopes that maybe other Ubers will take a clue.

There's no such thing as a professional Uber? You said it, not me!


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I have spoken before about how nice it has been getting a new Uber account. I may have spoken too soon, because now I realize that there is a chance I might be matched again with every Ubhole driver I have already given a 1 star to or complained about. I believe this may have just happened to me.
> 
> My friends and I got into an Uber and I thought the driver looked familiar but we were busy talking to one another so I was not really paying attention. Some0 look the same so it is hard to say for sure though. We set our first destination to a Holiday gas station about 10 minutes away. When we got there, we told the driver we would be back out in just a minute. As promised, we were back outside in just a minute!
> 
> ...


Nothing better then using Uber for a drug run...


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

lmao, darkshy77

You know, if you were anyone else, I might be sympathetic. But you've been such an ignorant existence lilCindy… That I just giggle anymore at discomfort caused by one of my colleagues. Your driver was smart to leave. First off, wheels not turning = no money gain and loss of profits in general. Second off, with your personality, you PROBABLY did something to trigger him, and so, instead of starting something, or inviting his issue back into HIS OFFICE, he negated the issue by leaving you there in a brightly lit area that was easy to find you at for the next driver.
He did you a solid on that one. He could have dropped you ANYWHERE.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> lmao, darkshy77
> 
> You know, if you were anyone else, I might be sympathetic. But you've been such an ignorant existence lilCindy&#8230; That I just giggle anymore at discomfort caused by one of my colleagues. Your driver was smart to leave. First off, wheels not turning = no money gain and loss of profits in general. Second off, with your personality, you PROBABLY did something to trigger him, and so, instead of starting something, or inviting his issue back into HIS OFFICE, he negated the issue by leaving you there in a brightly lit area that was easy to find you at for the next driver.
> He did you a solid on that one. He could have dropped you ANYWHERE.


1. If he had a problem he should have let us know before we got out of the car.
2. We were inside the gas station only for a minute.
3. He was making money at the surge rate just for waiting for us there.
4. Uber always used to give bottled waters to all of the passengers until they got too cheap. Most people are pretty thirsty at bar closing time. They wouldn't need to make a stop if they were still giving out waters.
5. I have had many other drivers stop at a gas station for us and nobody has ever had a problem with it before.
6. Even the Uber afterwards was shocked by this and thought it was total crap.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Because she's entertaining.
> 
> Of course she can't post a single screen shot because none of these rides really happened.


Just the fact OP mentioned 4 stops to 4 different houses...tried to get people angry and clicking ....TROLL


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Who's paying for the waters brah? Answer, the underpaid drivers.
Getting paid to wait? Not really. Cents on the minute. Not worth our time to wait while you go in and get a drink, gossip, cigs, etc.
Uber gave you waters? NOPE. Stupid drivers who wanted to put a bigger dent in their own profits bought those for cheapos to take at their whim. Smart drivers don't give anyone anything but a ride. Chances are your not tipping. And a driver's not getting reimbursed for that water at all, ever.
Uber cared? Yeah. Uber cared because their precious snow flake that gets them money was upset. OH NO!
People thirsty at bar closing? You DO realize that most bars will serve you water for free if you ask it, right? GOD FORBID you act responsibly for you own person for once, eh?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

> Just the fact OP mentioned 4 stops to get people angry....TROLL


Yeah lol

Too obvious how hard OP is trying.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I just like to see how far we can push OP before OP threatens to leave us forever again. lmao
It seems to genuinely annoy OP when we tell them exactly how annoyingly wrong they are.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Just the fact OP mentioned 4 stops to 4 different houses...tried to get people angry and clicking ....TROLL


I am asking this With all sincerity. It seems that you people complain if you have to drive a distance to pick someone up. You complain if you make a stop during a trip. You complain if you have to make multiple stops although you get paid for all of the distance, and you don't have to Drive and wait for a new passenger. Please explain to me which kind of trip you would not complain about.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I am asking this With all sincerity. It seems that you people complain if you have to drive a distance to pick someone up. You complain if you make a stop during a trip. You complain if you have to make multiple stops although you get paid for all of the distance, and you don't have to Drive and wait for a new passenger. Please explain to me which kind of trip you would not complain about.


A 2.0x trip with pleasant pax and no stops.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Just the fact OP mentioned 4 stops to 4 different houses...tried to get people angry and clicking ....TROLL


Guess what, it works.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> Who's paying for the waters brah? Answer, the underpaid drivers.
> Getting paid to wait? Not really. Cents on the minute. Not worth our time to wait while you go in and get a drink, gossip, cigs, etc.
> Uber gave you waters? NOPE. Stupid drivers who wanted to put a bigger dent in their own profits bought those for cheapos to take at their whim. Smart drivers don't give anyone anything but a ride. Chances are your not tipping. And a driver's not getting reimbursed for that water at all, ever.
> Uber cared? Yeah. Uber cared because their precious snow flake that gets them money was upset. OH NO!
> People thirsty at bar closing? You DO realize that most bars will serve you water for free if you ask it, right? GOD FORBID you act responsibly for you own person for once, eh?


Answer this, if providing water is such a dumb idea, then why did Uber used to do it? Nobody is demanding a 16 oz bottle of water. Those tiny 4 oz bottles cost literally pennys if you buy them in a pack.



1.5xorbust said:


> A 2.0x trip with pleasant pax and no stops.


Okay, but how far do you have to drive to pick up your next passenger? Is it not better to just have the passengers with you already?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I am asking this With all sincerity. It seems that you people complain if you have to drive a distance to pick someone up. You complain if you make a stop during a trip. You complain if you have to make multiple stops although you get paid for all of the distance, and you don't have to Drive and wait for a new passenger. Please explain to me which kind of trip you would not complain about.


Okay, I'll bite, cause, for a normal rider this is a legit question.
First, an explanation of why we don't like to wait:
Anytime we're with a customer, but our wheels aren't turning, we're only making cents, not dollars. And we're losing money on the ride.
Second, an explanation of why we don't like traveling long distances to get to you:
Traveling without getting paid costs miles on the car, repair costs compounded, and gas. All of which are costly. And the long distance pick up doesn't even cover a quarter of what it costs to get to you. Again, we're losing money.
What we like:
A customer who sits down, has pleasant convo, and doesn't complain, while going directly to their destination.



lilCindy said:


> Answer this, if providing water is such a dumb idea, then why did Uber used to do it? Nobody is demanding a 16 oz bottle of water. Those tiny 4 oz bottles cost literally pennys if you buy them in a pack.


Uber introduced this as a dead loss. TO THE DRIVER. Which means that ONLY the DRIVER ever lost any profit from offering this.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Guess what, it works.


Like clockwork... Give them credit to be honest. It's always a plus to be great at what you do!!!!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

lilCindy said:


> Answer this, if providing water is such a dumb idea, then why did Uber used to do it? Nobody is demanding a 16 oz bottle of water. Those tiny 4 oz bottles cost literally pennys if you buy them in a pack.
> 
> Okay, but how far do you have to drive to pick up your next passenger? Is it not better to just have the passengers with you already?


FUber NEVER supplies or provided water for riders!!! Capisci!!!
At the old rates some drivers out of the goodness of their hearts provided water out of their pocket expenses. 
Fast forward...nor FUber has lowered the rates so low that is now attracting silly entitled riders like you!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

> I am asking this With all sincerity. It seems that you people complain if you have to drive a distance to pick someone up. You complain if you make a stop during a trip. You complain if you have to make multiple stops although you get paid for all of the distance, and you don't have to Drive and wait for a new passenger. Please explain to me which kind of trip you would not complain about.


What difference does it make if drivers complain about every single thing.

Most pax are still able to maintain a high rating.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Most pax are still able to maintain a high rating.


Because PAX are the bread winners for Uber. We're just the slave labor. So PAX are the protected snowflakes.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Just the fact OP mentioned 4 stops to 4 different houses...tried to get people angry and clicking ....TROLL





jgiun1 said:


> Just the fact OP mentioned 4 stops to 4 different houses...tried to get people angry and clicking ....TROLL


So if you have four rides. You prefer to drive 5 to 10 minutes for each one to pick them up and then wait 3 to 5 minutes for each person to get into the car and get paid nothing instead of having a car already loaded with people where you get paid for every mile you go.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> So if you have for rides. You prefer to drive 5 to 10 minutes for each one to pick them up and then wait 3 to 5 minutes for each person to get into the car and get paid nothing instead of having a car already loaded with people where you get paid for every mile you go.


I'm not to going to argue.... I did multiple stops way way before rideshare even had them...completely agree, I just request the address from pax, put it in on the main Uber/Lyft app. I've always got paid the full trip price after it recalculated with time and miles.....I like when it happens on surge rides also. The most I've done is three stops going to different homes.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> So if you have for rides.


First off, its FOUR, miss college.
Secondly, no, we don't like this. Because most of the time the last person in the car is NOT the account holder and we end up scammed out of the remaining stops. Because they file a complaint that we continued to drive after they were dropped off. Again, costing us time and money. Not liking this is a classic case of CYA.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Doesn't the OP live pretty close to SadUber ? Maybe some day she'll be his pax and we can get a thread or two about it (maybe get both sides of the story).


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Doesn't the OP live pretty close to SadUber ? Maybe some day she'll be his pax and we can get a thread or two about it (maybe get both sides of the story).


Oh Dear God. I would LOVE to see this. I almost forgot they were in the same market. It would be a Union Made In Heaven!


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I have spoken before about how nice it has been getting a new Uber account. I may have spoken too soon, because now I realize that there is a chance I might be matched again with every Ubhole driver I have already given a 1 star to or complained about. I believe this may have just happened to me.
> 
> My friends and I got into an Uber and I thought the driver looked familiar but we were busy talking to one another so I was not really paying attention. Some0 look the same so it is hard to say for sure though. We set our first destination to a Holiday gas station about 10 minutes away. When we got there, we told the driver we would be back out in just a minute. As promised, we were back outside in just a minute!
> 
> ...


You gave the second driver 5 stars, but how much did you *tip*? Also, how were you stranded? Were you stuck there all day, wait only 3 minutes.

Did you set it up as a stop or as destination in app? Did you do something that aggravated the driver, you won't admit it if did since in your eyes, you are the perfect pax. But in reality, you are the perfect paxhole.



lilCindy said:


> 1. If he had a problem he should have let us know before we got out of the car.
> 2. We were inside the gas station only for a minute.
> 3. He was making money at the surge rate just for waiting for us there.
> 4. Uber always used to give bottled waters to all of the passengers until they got too cheap. Most people are pretty thirsty at bar closing time. They wouldn't need to make a stop if they were still giving out waters.
> ...


That water was bought by the driver, not Uber, Uber didn't give any water to anyone. And with rates today, most drivers can't afford water for themselves let alone for pax


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I'm not to going to argue.... I did multiple stops way way before rideshare even had them...completely agree, I just request the address from pax, put it in on the main Uber/Lyft app. I've always got paid the full trip price after it recalculated with time and miles.....I like when it happens on surge rides also. The most I've done is three stops going to different homes.


So you agree that the best rides are those with multiple for a single trip. That was exactly my point. I imagine they would prefer to drop each of us off at home, mark the ride complete, and then return to downtown to pick up the next one.



merryon2nd said:


> First off, its FOUR, miss college.
> Secondly, no, we don't like this. Because most of the time the last person in the car is NOT the account holder and we end up scammed out of the remaining stops. Because they file a complaint that we continued to drive after they were dropped off. Again, costing us time and money. Not liking this is a classic case of CYA.


As if you've never made a typo before. You're arguing that a trip with multiple stops is not worth your time because so many people scam you supposedly. Well, I have never scammed anyone in my life so this would have been very well worth while for either driver, especially the one that had the surge.



Cklw said:


> You gave the second driver 5 stars, but how much did you *tip*? Also, how were you stranded? Were you stuck there all day, wait only 3 minutes.
> 
> Did you set it up as a stop or as destination in app? Did you do something that aggravated the driver, you won't admit it if did since in your eyes, you are the perfect pax. But in reality, you are the perfect paxhole.
> 
> That water was bought by the driver, not Uber, Uber didn't give any water to anyone. And with rates today, most drivers can't afford water for themselves let alone for pax


You are wrong. Uber used to provide water for everyone. Then only a few riders continued doing it, and now nobody does it. I would gladly pay extra for an Uber that would provide water again. I'm most other passengers would also.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I've been a driver since spring of 2015 and Uber never gave me water to hand out to passengers. I have seen Uber-branded bottled water in advertisements, but never in real life.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> You are wrong. Uber used to provide water for everyone. Then only a few riders continued doing it, and now nobody does it. I would gladly pay extra for an Uber that would provide water again. I'm most other passengers would also.


It was never mandatory to provide water, although Uber did encourage it (don't know if they still do). Also Uber doesn't provide the water, drivers do, although I have heard of some Greenlight Hubs giving water out to drivers for this purpose.

In short, providing any such amenities to pax is the same as tipping, completely optional.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> As if you've never made a typo before. You're arguing that a trip with multiple stops is not worth your time because so many people scam you supposedly. Well, I have never scammed anyone in my life so this would have been very well worth while for either driver, especially the one that had the surge.


I try this thing called read and reviewing before I post. You should try it sometime. Because of this, my typos are generally limited. That's first.
Next, unfortunately, everyone is after a buck. Meaning that scammers are much more plentiful than honest people. Your chances of being scammed are FAR greater than not in today's society. Honestly, I feel very sorry for you, and people like you. So adorably naïve to believe that people are inherently good enough not to scam people of their honestly earned money. LMAO



lilCindy said:


> You are wrong. Uber used to provide water for everyone. Then only a few riders continued doing it, and now nobody does it. I would gladly pay extra for an Uber that would provide water again.


NO. They didn't. Uber, as stated, introduced this practice AS A DEAD LOSS FOR DRIVERS that they just happened to actively encourage at one point. Dead loss means that the drivers were automatically operating at an acknowledged loss. People had to go. And buy water. To give to people like you. At their loss. Uber's rates were also far higher than they are now. This supplemented said loss. And made people like you far more bearable to deal with. First, UberX at that point wasn't even a thought, and special licensing and vehicles were REQUIRED to drive. Now, MOST drivers are operating at a loss WITHOUT buying water for entitled snowflakes like you who most drivers will never see a tip from. The culture has changed. Get used to it buttercup. You get/don't get what you pay for.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> It was never mandatory to provide water, although Uber did encourage it (don't know if they still do). Also Uber doesn't provide the water, drivers do, although I have heard of some Greenlight Hubs giving water out to drivers for this purpose.
> 
> In short, providing any such amenities to pax is the same as tipping, completely optional.


It was back when I was in college so it has been a few years. But I remember it was something that you just began to expect whenever you took in Uber so it really rubbed a lot of people the wrong way when they stopped giving it out.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> First off, its FOUR, miss college.
> Secondly, no, we don't like this. Because most of the time the last person in the car is NOT the account holder and we end up scammed out of the remaining stops. Because they file a complaint that we continued to drive after they were dropped off. Again, costing us time and money. Not liking this is a classic case of CYA.


It has happened to me several times. I fought the credits and got my money


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> I try this thing called read and reviewing before I post. You should try it sometime. Because of this, my typos are generally limited. That's first.
> Next, unfortunately, everyone is after a buck. Meaning that scammers are much more plentiful than honest people. Your chances of being scammed are FAR greater than not in today's society. Honestly, I feel very sorry for you, and people like you. So adorably naïve to believe that people are inherently good enough not to scam people of their honestly earned money. LMAO
> 
> NO. They didn't. Uber, as stated, introduced this practice AS A DEAD LOSS FOR DRIVERS that they just happened to actively encourage at one point. Dead loss means that the drivers were automatically operating at an acknowledged loss. People had to go. And buy water. To give to people like you. At their loss. Uber's rates were also far higher than they are now. This supplemented said loss. And made people like you far more bearable to deal with. First, UberX at that point wasn't even a thought, and special licensing and vehicles were REQUIRED to drive. Now, MOST drivers are operating at a loss WITHOUT buying water for entitled snowflakes like you who most drivers will never see a tip from. The culture has changed. Get used to it buttercup. You get/don't get what you pay for.


Scamming people? I have no power to pay anyone any more or any less then what Uber dictates.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

TomH said:


> It has happened to me several times. I fought the credits and got my money


Its happened to me too. I've also had people leave a mess (when I started) and got their money refunded from me for cleaning fees. So on and so forth. Everyone wants ALOT for as little as possible. They slander and lie to get their money back, and they don't care who gets hurt in the process.



lilCindy said:


> Scamming people? I have no power to pay anyone anymore or any less then what Uber dictates.


So comprehension was never your strong suit. Dully noted.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> You are wrong. Uber used to provide water for everyone. Then only a few riders continued doing it, and now nobody does it. I would gladly pay extra for an Uber that would provide water again. I'm most other passengers would also.


Uber Doesn't give drivers anything to hand out to customers except a referral code. They might have in the very very very beginning as a gimmick promotion to get customers.

To buy water for pax at my cost would cut into $25 net profit for the week. I am lucky to clear $10/hr before expenses. Than you factor in gas, 3x a week, monthly oil changes since I drive over 3,000 miles a month, and other maintenance that are accelerated due to all the miles we put on our cars.

So lilCindy no water for you or any other pax.

If you think, we the drivers need to take money away from our families so you can get water. You are special kind of stupid.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> Its happened to me too. I've also had people leave a mess (when I started) and got their money refunded from me for cleaning fees. So on and so forth. Everyone wants ALOT for as little as possible. They slander and lie to get their money back, and they don't care who gets hurt in the process.
> It sounds like it is you two that talking about scamming people.
> 
> So comprehension was never your strong suit. Dully noted.





Cklw said:


> Uber Doesn't give drivers anything to hand out to customers except a referral code. They might have in the very very very beginning as a gimmick promotion to get customers.
> 
> To buy water for pax at my cost would cut into $25 net profit for the week. I am lucky to clear $10/hr before expenses. Than you factor in gas, 3x a week, monthly oil changes since I drive over 3,000 miles a month, and other maintenance that are accelerated due to all the miles we put on our cars.
> 
> ...


I already stated that I would gladly pay extra for an Uber the provide a better service and amenities such as bottled water.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> It sounds like it is you two that talking about scamming people.


Enlighten me as to how it is us scamming for wanting to get full payment for our job. And to expect pax to clean up after themselves... Oh wait. Millennials. Everyone has to clean up after them, give them what they want, and there is no accountability for anything. Christ... Leaders of the future here folks. Society is doomed.


----------



## Tdizzle22 (Sep 21, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> 1. If he had a problem he should have let us know before we got out of the car.
> 2. We were inside the gas station only for a minute.
> 3. He was making money at the surge rate just for waiting for us there.
> 4. Uber always used to give bottled waters to all of the passengers until they got too cheap. Most people are pretty thirsty at bar closing time. They wouldn't need to make a stop if they were still giving out waters.
> 5. I have had many other drivers stop at a gas station for us and nobody has ever had a problem with it before.


so entitled. "until they got too cheap" you mean until uber started paying less. it took me 3 months to get rid of a case of small waters. no one cares about them. and i only drive bar close hours. 
and no we dont make money just sitting there with surge rates. we are paid strictly miles and time. no matter how much your ride was we are only getting 11 CENTS a minute and 75 CENTS a mile when we are on a ride. barely half of what your ride cost. keep that in mind. 
if im downtown between 12am-3am i wont be making stops at all. i made a stop last night at a holiday and during that time and the ****** was inside i had 3 riders cancelled because i wasnt moving. all with 2x+ surges.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Tdizzle22 said:


> so entitled. "until they got too cheap" you mean until uber started paying less. it took me 3 months to get rid of a case of small waters. no one cares about them. and i only drive bar close hours.
> and no we dont make money just sitting there with surge rates. we are paid strictly miles and time. no matter how much your ride was we are only getting 11 CENTS a minute and 75 CENTS a mile when we are on a ride. barely half of what your ride cost. keep that in mind.
> if im downtown between 12am-3am i wont be making stops at all. i made a stop last night at a holiday and during that time and the ****** was inside i had 3 riders cancelled because i wasnt moving. all with 2x+ surges.


If you had a passenger in a gas station during a surge, you would be getting paid $0.30 for every minute that you would wait instead of driving to get another passenger with the risk of canceling.
I find it funny how getting paid $0.30 a minute for waiting is considered lousy pay while spending $0.08 for a bottle of water for a passenger who is spending 30 to $40 with you is considered too expensive.



merryon2nd said:


> Enlighten me as to how it is us scamming for wanting to get full payment for our job. And to expect pax to clean up after themselves... Oh wait. Millennials. Everyone has to clean up after them, give them what they want, and there is no accountability for anything. Christ... Leaders of the future here folks. Society is doomed.


Um, because you are admitting that you are getting paid for money that nobody consented to. You just send whatever message to your Uber bosses and they will automatically give you the money.


----------



## Twin (Jun 23, 2018)

Z129 said:


> I've been a driver since spring of 2015 and Uber never gave me water to hand out to passengers. I have seen Uber-branded bottled water in advertisements, but never in real life.


They used to give them out in NYC. Just had to pick them up at the Greenlight Hubs


----------



## Tdizzle22 (Sep 21, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> If you had a passenger in a gas station during a surge, you would be getting paid $0.30 for every minute that you would wait instead of driving to get another passenger with the risk of canceling.
> I find it funny how getting paid $0.30 a minute for waiting is considered lousy pay while spending $0.08 for a bottle of water for a passenger who is spending 30 to $40 with you is considered too expensive.


when and where are we getting 30 cents a minute? you mean at the start of the ride when we pick you up for wait time? thats the only time we get that initially. during the stops we only get the 11 cents a minute+ surge. 
show me where you can buy 8 cent bottles of water.
and you dont spend 30 to 40 bucks with me. you spend it with uber. on that 40 dollar ride we are lucky to see 18 of that.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Twin said:


> They used to give them out in NYC. Just had to pick them up at the Greenlight Hubs


Thank you twin. You seem to be one of the few people here that knows what they're talking about.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> It was back when I was in college so it has been a few years. But I remember it was something that you just began to expect whenever you took in Uber so it really rubbed a lot of people the wrong way when they stopped giving it out.





lilCindy said:


> Scamming people? I have no power to pay anyone any more or any less then what Uber dictates.





lilCindy said:


> I already stated that I would gladly pay extra for an Uber the provide a better service and amenities such as bottled water.


You are crawling up an bees nest. You are trying to prove you're side. I get it. Sounds like you refuse to look at our point. With how the system is system is set up. We lose money. A lot of drivers forget about the costs of their vehicle and maintenance. If I paid for water increased my downtime, I would be lucky to break even and that is with me renting a car.

There a idiot drivers out there, and you can't fix stupid.

However for those of us who know the situation we have to maximize our esrnings.

The passenger is also stepping into a personal car. A personal car. The driver bought it, maintains it. Least the passenger can do is respect it. If there is no respect go to a San Francisco underground Bart station, and you will be right at home.

You aren't going to accomplish anything. Give respect and you will get it.

We are human also, not your servants.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Tdizzle22 said:


> when and where are we getting 30 cents a minute? you mean at the start of the ride when we pick you up for wait time? thats the only time we get that initially. during the stops we only get the 11 cents a minute+ surge.
> show me where you can buy 8 cent bottles of water.
> and you dont spend 30 to 40 bucks with me. you spend it with uber. on that 40 dollar ride we are lucky to see 18 of that.


umm, you can easily get paid that much during a surge.
Just search on the internet for buying small bottles of water in large packs. You can probably get them for less probably.



BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> You are crawling up an bees nest. You are trying to prove you're side. I get it. Sounds like you refuse to look at our point. With how the system is system is set up. We lose money. A lot of drivers forget about the costs of their vehicle and maintenance. If I paid for water increased my downtime, I would be lucky to break even and that is with me renting a car.
> 
> There a idiot drivers out there, and you can't fix stupid.
> 
> ...


Like I said, I would be willing to pay more for it. It's just common sense and good business practice to have something like that available, even if you don't give it to everyone.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

If you make a mess in a hotel room. They make you pay for it. If you make a mess in someone's private property, you pay. Its valid. Suck it up.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

You just need to understand our reality. 

From the posts you had a 1.9 rating? What in the world did you do to piss off so many drivers? If I saw that I might have driven up to see who you were, but i wouldn't take you. 

If that is the case, the problem is with you.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> The problem is definitely compounded by the fact that all Uber Drivers look alike.


We do look alike, don't we? We're a minority race of automobile operators who are undereducated underprivileged and hopeless.


----------



## Tdizzle22 (Sep 21, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> umm, you can easily get paid that much during a surge.
> Just search on the internet for buying small bottles of water in large packs. You can probably get them for less probably.


im not a warehouse. im not going to rent a space so i can buy a pallet of water so you and only you can be happy. plus pay shipping to ship said pallet. be realistic here. we gain nothing giving out waters or gum. ratings dont increase and tips dont increase. so why bother?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> You just need to understand our reality.
> 
> From the posts you had a 1.9 rating? What in the world did you do to piss off so many drivers? If I saw that I might have driven up to see who you were, but i wouldn't take you.
> 
> If that is the case, the problem is with you.


I'm sure she'll be back to that rating soon enough. Dogs always return to their vomit. Honestly she'd be better suited to Lyft than Uber. Just not my Lyft... or Uber.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> 1. If he had a problem he should have let us know before we got out of the car.







lilCindy & SadUber should meet up for fun chaotic adventures. It would be like the Wonder Twins or Batman and Robin!


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

I live and drive in a desert, ave high during summer is 110. In over 1500 rides, I have had 1 pax ask about water, and that was 2 minutes before she threw up all over my car.

So if people in a middle of the desert can survive 10 minutes before they can get water, so can you. If you can’t, that’s not the drivers problem, that is yours, 

Also if I am not mistaken, you had a couple of posts about bottled water in the past. One in your how to get 5 stars post, and another in how creepy is that your driver gives you water.

Either way, we can’t win.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> So you agree that the best rides are those with multiple for a single trip. That was exactly my point. I imagine they would prefer to drop each of us off at home, mark the ride complete, and then return to downtown to pick up the next one.
> 
> As if you've never made a typo before. You're arguing that a trip with multiple stops is not worth your time because so many people scam you supposedly. Well, I have never scammed anyone in my life so this would have been very well worth while for either driver, especially the one that had the surge.
> 
> You are wrong. Uber used to provide water for everyone. Then only a few riders continued doing it, and now nobody does it. I would gladly pay extra for an Uber that would provide water again. I'm most other passengers would also.


If you "would gladly pay extra for an Uber that would provide water again", you can! Just order Black or SUV!


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> If you "would gladly pay extra for an Uber that would provide water again", you can! Just order Black or SUV!


But she won't pay extra for UberXl so her party can get to the airport in time.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> We do look alike, don't we? We're a minority race of automobile operators who are undereducated underprivileged and hopeless.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> 4. Uber always used to give bottled waters to all of the passengers until they got too cheap. Most people are pretty thirsty at bar closing time. They wouldn't need to make a stop if they were still giving out waters.


I would like to share with you an epiphany.

e·piph·a·ny
[əˈpifənē]
NOUN

a moment of sudden revelation or insight.

*You are responsible for your own hydration.

*
Bring water with you.
* ~&~*
Before leaving an establishment the serves adult *(i.e. not you)* beverages ask for a glass of water or several.

Your welcome,
-TK


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I would like to share with you an epiphany.
> 
> e·piph·a·ny
> [əˈpifənē]
> ...


Epifanny... a shot of epinephrine in the butt?!


----------



## ET1062 (Jul 23, 2017)

[QUOTE="lilCindy, post: 4065776, member: 112127"}

Like I said, I would be willing to pay more for it. It's just common sense and good business practice to have something like that available, even if you don't give it to everyone.[/QUOTE]

We actually all carry the free Uber water, we just choose not to give it to you! It's in the Uber Manual, your face is on the cover!


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I am asking this With all sincerity. It seems that you people complain if you have to drive a distance to pick someone up. You complain if you make a stop during a trip. You complain if you have to make multiple stops although you get paid for all of the distance, and you don't have to Drive and wait for a new passenger. Please explain to me which kind of trip you would not complain about.


why as a non-driver, would you care? I understand this is an open forum, but this a place for drivers to post whatever.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

I see lil cindy standing in front of a mirror saying...... id pick me up....... (a la buffalo bill from silence of the lambs)


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

father of unicorns said:


> why as a non-driver, would you care? I understand this is an open forum, but this a place for drivers to post whatever.


I first posted here because I thought it was officially connected to Uber. Now I just post here occasionally to vent hoping that some other passengers might benefit for my experience because an Uber driver here might take a note. Wishful thinking, I know.



Cklw said:


> I live and drive in a desert, ave high during summer is 110. In over 1500 rides, I have had 1 pax ask about water, and that was 2 minutes before she threw up all over my car.
> 
> So if people in a middle of the desert can survive 10 minutes before they can get water, so can you. If you can't, that's not the drivers problem, that is yours,
> 
> ...


Putting words in my mouth. I never said it was creepy to get bottled water from a driver.



BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> You just need to understand our reality.
> 
> From the posts you had a 1.9 rating? What in the world did you do to piss off so many drivers? If I saw that I might have driven up to see who you were, but i wouldn't take you.
> 
> If that is the case, the problem is with you.


I never said I had a 1.9 rating. Putting words in my mouth.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

I am still waiting for the answer to "if she tipped the 2nd driver" question


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> So you agree that the best rides are those with multiple for a single trip. That was exactly my point. I imagine they would prefer to drop each of us off at home, mark the ride complete, and then return to downtown to pick up the next one.
> 
> As if you've never made a typo before. You're arguing that a trip with multiple stops is not worth your time because so many people scam you supposedly. Well, I have never scammed anyone in my life so this would have been very well worth while for either driver, especially the one that had the surge.
> 
> You are wrong. Uber used to provide water for everyone. Then only a few riders continued doing it, and now nobody does it. I would gladly pay extra for an Uber that would provide water again. I'm most other passengers would also.


I was doing it before they added the feature....as long as my wheels are spinning I'm making money. The only thing I did was to make sure I add the address in for each one on the uber/Lyft app. I also explained if any minute the ride gets canceled, it's OVER the exact spot it happened (was never into DRUNK game players)


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I was doing it before they added the feature....as long as my wheels are spinning in making money.


Oh, so you're making money if your tires are spinning to pick up someone 15 minutes away?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Oh, so you're making money if your tires are spinning to pick up someone 15 minutes away?


I decline 15 minute pickups..NO THANKS

I think you misunderstood me....I meant while pax with more than two drops are in my car, and wheels spinning, I'm making money dropping off three different addresses.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Oh, so you're making money if your tires are spinning to pick up someone 15 minutes away?


Only time I pick up some 15 minutes away is if I am already heading that way. Otherwise no thanks


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

You weren't stranded. You were at a gas station.
You did scam the 1st driver and even went so far as to wish that his earnings be taken away. Stop asking for refunds because underpaid drivers won't and can't meet your ridiculous expectations.
Uber has never provided waters. Drivers did. The rates don't pay enough to give them out for free now. Whatever greenlight hubs used to do is irrelevant.
Speaking of water. It IS FREE at the bar. Just ask for one.
.30 cents a minute for a 2x surge here is nothing. Drivers are paid significantly more when their wheels are turning.
We aren't getting paid to pick you up. Anything under 13 minutes won't get a long pickup fee. XL doesn't get a long pickup fee at all. If a ride that is 13 minutes DOES happen to get one, it will be under .50 cents. Most drivers ignore pings > 10 minutes away.
There is no service that guarantee's water comes with your ride. Even if there was, you would order the base X anyway, then complain the driver didn't have a pallet of water in their trunk.
Try tipping for once. It might actually save your rating for a while longer.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

I love when people talk about giving me 5 stars. Gee, thanks.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I have spoken before about how nice it has been getting a new Uber account. I may have spoken too soon, because now I realize that there is a chance I might be matched again with every Ubhole driver I have already given a 1 star to or complained about. I believe this may have just happened to me.
> 
> My friends and I got into an Uber and I thought the driver looked familiar but we were busy talking to one another so I was not really paying attention. Some0 look the same so it is hard to say for sure though. We set our first destination to a Holiday gas station about 10 minutes away. When we got there, we told the driver we would be back out in just a minute. As promised, we were back outside in just a minute!
> 
> ...


Lol u still around


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I have spoken before about how nice it has been getting a new Uber account. I may have spoken too soon, because now I realize that there is a chance I might be matched again with every Ubhole driver I have already given a 1 star to or complained about. I believe this may have just happened to me.
> 
> My friends and I got into an Uber and I thought the driver looked familiar but we were busy talking to one another so I was not really paying attention. Some0 look the same so it is hard to say for sure though. We set our first destination to a Holiday gas station about 10 minutes away. When we got there, we told the driver we would be back out in just a minute. As promised, we were back outside in just a minute!
> 
> ...


All drivers would be like this, but due to greed, Uber and Lyft chased away a lot of the good drivers, and some of the good ones that remained became bad. When the money isn't coming in, problems begin to arise. Uber doesn't care. The problem is Uber has created a fake marketplace. A true marketplace would not behave this way. Bad people would be rooted out, good people would rise to the top. Unfortunately, the core of Uber is bad, so the drivers will be as well.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I have spoken before about how nice it has been getting a new Uber account. I may have spoken too soon, because now I realize that there is a chance I might be matched again with every Ubhole driver I have already given a 1 star to or complained about. I believe this may have just happened to me.
> 
> My friends and I got into an Uber and I thought the driver looked familiar but we were busy talking to one another so I was not really paying attention. Some0 look the same so it is hard to say for sure though. We set our first destination to a Holiday gas station about 10 minutes away. When we got there, we told the driver we would be back out in just a minute. As promised, we were back outside in just a minute!
> 
> ...


_Ubhole driver_ < Paxhole

Uber did not take the money from driver. They took it from their Investors.



lilCindy said:


> I already stated that I would gladly pay extra for an Uber the provide a better service and amenities such as bottled water.


It's called, UberBlack


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Scamming people? I have no power to pay anyone any more or any less then what Uber dictates.


The hell you don't. 
Tip.

And if you want to ensure you keep a good rating I would suggest You cash tip upfront. 
If You think you tipped too much, double it because you are a cheap pos.

Lastly, I guarantee if you were to get access to the stores video you and your gaggle were probably in there for more like 10 minutes because that is just the type of inconsiderate pos you have proven yourself, with your own words, to be.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> 1. If he had a problem he should have let us know before we got out of the car.
> 2. We were inside the gas station only for a minute.
> 3. He was making money at the surge rate just for waiting for us there.
> 4. Uber always used to give bottled waters to all of the passengers until they got too cheap. Most people are pretty thirsty at bar closing time. They wouldn't need to make a stop if they were still giving out waters.
> ...


Wow! He made 10 WHOLE pennies more to wait for you!

WOW! You are so generous lilCindy



lilCindy said:


> So you agree that the best rides are those with multiple for a single trip. That was exactly my point. I imagine they would prefer to drop each of us off at home, mark the ride complete, and then return to downtown to pick up the next one.
> 
> As if you've never made a typo before. You're arguing that a trip with multiple stops is not worth your time because so many people scam you supposedly. Well, I have never scammed anyone in my life so this would have been very well worth while for either driver, especially the one that had the surge.
> 
> You are wrong. Uber used to provide water for everyone. Then only a few riders continued doing it, and now nobody does it. I would gladly pay extra for an Uber that would provide water again. I'm most other passengers would also.


Uber never provided anyone With water. A driver took money from his own pocket to pay for and give out that water. Your ungratefulness to tip drivers that went abive and beyond caused them to realize the fruitlessness of their ways and stopped offering it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Doesn't the OP live pretty close to SadUber ? Maybe some day she'll be his pax and we can get a thread or two about it (maybe get both sides of the story).


The person who writes the stories under the Saduber handle and the Lil Cindy handle is one and the same.

Same claimed location (Minnesota), same writing style, both accounts appeared in the forum about the same time (June and July 2017).


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

UberPat said:


> Why is this troll still allowed to post here?


Because he has a legit reason. Also a story of ignorant drivers who should not be drivers. They have a lack of respectfor people.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The other handle used by the guy behind the Lilcindy and the Saduber posts is Damselindistress


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The person who writes the stories under the Saduber handle and the Lil Cindy handle is one and the same.
> 
> Same claimed location (Minnesota), same writing style, both accounts appeared in the forum about the same time (June and July 2017).


Definitely not same writing style but I wouldn't put past SadUber from having an alter ego. I think he has some psychological issues.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Definitely not same writing style but I wouldn't put past SadUber from having an alter ego. I think he has some psychological issues.


They are both sad avatars


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The other handle used by the guy behind the Lilcindy and the Saduber posts is Damselindistress


didn't damsel admit she's also behind the SU handle?


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

I said it last year when lilCindy and SadUber first showed up, that they were one in the same, as for DamseLinDistresS i am not sure on that one


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Cklw said:


> I said it last year when lilCindy and SadUber first showed up, that they were one in the same, as for DamseLinDistresS i am not sure on that one


could be, but while I get pulled into the stories damsel and SU tell, it's painful for me to read any of the lc's whiny posts.

I have always seen many similarities between damsel and su, like how they are always getting into dangerous situations.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> could be, but while I get pulled into the stories damsel and SU tell, it's painful for me to read any of the lc's whiny posts.
> 
> I have always seen many similarities between damsel and su, like how they are always getting into dangerous situations.


The writing styles are distinctly different.

We know for a fact that SadUber is a real man in his late 30s early 40s named Daniel. We have photos, video and audio of him as well as another UP person actually meeting him in person and posting photos.

He is real. His character is one of clumsy awkwardness, which seems legitimate. To me, it seems like he was one of the "Mole Women" from the show "incredible kimmy schmit" as if he was buried in a hole while married and when he got his divorce, he was just discovering the world around him.

That's why hes so awkward and seems to have no self preservation capabilities because of his nativity and desire to be a part of this newfound world .

DamseLinDistresS has an air of confidence to her that is distinct. We have multiple photos and even a photo of her holding a sign addressed to someone here on UP if i recall correctly. The most weve gotten from her are those photos, no video or audio confirmation.

If they are the same, Daniel is a savant of sorts or he has legitimate multiple personality disorder.

lilCindy also has an air of arrogance to her but in an obnoxious authoritarian sense. She is always right even when clearly wrong. We have nothing to verify who she, it, really is.

While she is almost certainly a drivers puppet account, i dont believe she is SadUber unless, again, its one of his multiple personalities.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I just wish I was her driver. I would have dumped the turkey, too! Let's hope the driver who did what he should have done is reading this post a having a good laugh.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Here is the thing. Literally everything lilCindy complains about is a direct result of Uber's treatment of drivers. 

She complains we don't provide water anymore. But Uber not only used to pay us enough to provide it, but it sounds like they use to provide at some Greenlight Hub (they didn't in Boston in the 3+ years I've been driving). Again they stopped. Is that the driver's fault that Uber cut rates so low that drivers can't really afford to by water that most people don't want? Or that Uber stopped providing it at Geenlight Hubs? No. Blame Uber.

And if Uber paid a decent per minute charge (like they used to), Uber drivers would be more willing to wait when pax runs into a store. The environment that Uber has created is that as long as there is a pax in the car, distance is a driver's friend, time is the enemy. Many drivers have to play both Uber and Lyft off each other to make ends meet. There is always a chance that if a driver gets a more profitable ping off Lyft while pax is in the store, they will take it in a second. That is the environment Uber created. Blame Uber

If lilCIndy really wanted to make some friends in here, she would recognize that most of the stuff that she complains about is a result of drivers adapting to the way Uber treats us. And she would take her beef to Uber themselves, not complain about drivers on a message board for drivers.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

All ya'all su, DiD & lilC conspiracy theorists make me~


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Go look at @lilCindy's first thread "worst Uber driver ever". It almost mirrors SadUber speedo thread. He is always trying to insert himself into the pax's lives. Cindy's driver was doing that while talking about his recent divorce. The only thing that stands out against is that based off of what we know about Cindy. She would have went off about his attire in the post.

But then again, I could be reading too much into it lol.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> We set our first destination to a Holiday gas station about 10 minutes away. When we got there, we told the driver we would be back out in just a minute. As promised, we were back outside in just a minute!


Why did all of you have to go in?? IF it was only going to be ONE minute it couldn't be for a bathroom break. No woman I know could pee in 1 minute, much less 4. The driver probably figured there is no way 4 people have to go unless it will be LONGER THAN ONE MINUTE!!!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> Why did all of you have to go in?? IF it was only going to be ONE minute it couldn't be for a bathroom break. No woman I know could pee in 1 minute, much less 4. The driver probably figured there is no way 4 people have to go unless it will be LONGER THAN ONE MINUTE!!!


lilCindy said why. They needed to get water because Uber no longer provides such...


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> Why did all of you have to go in?? IF it was only going to be ONE minute it couldn't be for a bathroom break. No woman I know could pee in 1 minute, much less 4. The driver probably figured there is no way 4 people have to go unless it will be LONGER THAN ONE MINUTE!!!


Nost of us were going in just to buy a water or a Coke not to pee. Nobody wanted to be left alone waiting in the car with an unfriendly creepy driver. I guess next time I'll have to make sure we always keep someone inside the car.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Nost of us were going in just to buy a water or a Coke not to pee. Nobody wanted to be left alone waiting in the car with an unfriendly creepy driver. I guess next time I'll have to make sure we always keep someone inside the car.


While keeping in mind that the driver still reserves the right to eject anyone at anytime from his vehicle for any reason.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> While keeping in mind that the driver still reserves the right to eject anyone at anytime from his vehicle for any reason.


Jim Crow would be proud of you.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I kindly appreciate that sentiment.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> I kindly appreciate that sentiment.


No surprise.



steveK2016 said:


> Wow! He made 10 WHOLE pennies more to wait for you!
> 
> WOW! You are so generous lilCindy
> 
> Uber never provided anyone With water. A driver took money from his own pocket to pay for and give out that water. Your ungratefulness to tip drivers that went abive and beyond caused them to realize the fruitlessness of their ways and stopped offering it.


It is never 10 cents a minute, more like 15 or 20 without surge. this was during surge so it would have been double.

how about this..."It cost him 10 WHOLE pennies to provide a drink for someone spending $35! so generous!" oh wait, he didnt.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Whelp... You can lead the horse to water, but you can't make him drink.
In this case, lilCindy is the horse, and common sense is the drink she refuses to take part in.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

I see someone reported me for bad language. where I used bad language, I do not know. nice....


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

You should have been long reported for racism toward uber drivers.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Lil Cindy, Sad Uber, and Damsel in Distress are all back together


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> No surprise.
> 
> It is never 10 cents a minute, more like 15 or 20 without surge. this was during surge so it would have been double.
> 
> how about this..."It cost him 10 WHOLE pennies to provide a drink for someone spending $35! so generous!" oh wait, he didnt.


Oh Cindy, how little you know. Those are pax rates not driver rates.

Some drivers are making less than $0.06 a minute and i doubt Mineapolis hits the top list of highest earnings for Drivers.

His job is not to provide you with water. He is not a convenience store. His job is to get you to point A to point B alive. You arrived at point B alive, he did the minimum required of his duties.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> Nost of us were going in just to buy a water or a Coke not to pee. Nobody wanted to be left alone waiting in the car with an unfriendly creepy driver. *I guess next time I'll have to make sure we always keep someone inside the car.*


Affectionately known as an, _Anchor _


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> We set our first destination to a Holiday gas station about 10 minutes away. When we got there, we told the driver we would be back out in just a minute. As promised *usual*, we were back outside in just a *twenty* minute*s*!
> 
> But when we came out, we could not find him anywhere. We quickly caught on that he had ditched us.
> 
> I complained it to Uber and explained to them what happened and threatened I might start using Lyft or taxis instead


FIFY

Rocket Scientist!

If you come to the Capital of Your Nation, please use Gr*yft*; I have not run one of their jobs lately. Please do not use MY taxi or use UberX, just in case I am out there and close to you.



UberPat said:


> Why is this troll still allowed to post here?


Open forum: as long as she does not break the rules, she can stay.



lilCindy said:


> Did you not read that I gave him five stars?


What is a driver supposed to do with five stars? Too bad that you will not tip. The driver can make much more use of a tip than he can stars.



merryon2nd said:


> #1: NO SUCH THING AS A PROFESSIONAL UBER!


.....unless your UberX driver happens to drive a cab or a limousine, as well..........................



lilCindy said:


> There's no such thing as a professional Uber? You said it, not me!


Whoever stated it; it matters not. Unless your UberX driver also drives a limousine or a cab, *he ain't none o' them thar' per-FESH-inn-ull drivers.*



lilCindy said:


> 1. If he had a problem he should have let us know before we got out of the car.
> 2. We were inside the gas station only for a*t least twenty* minute*s*
> 3. He was making *no* money at the surge rate just for waiting for us there.
> 4. Uber always used to give bottled waters to all of the passengers until they got too cheap.
> 5. I have had many other drivers stop at a gas station for us and nobody has ever had a problem with it before


1. ...........and start the argument; threaten to exchange one-stars and dump you right then and there? Allright, if that is how you want it.
2. FIFY
3. FIFY, again
4. UBER never gave out any water in THIS market. That was always the driver who did that.
5. I used to hear "all the other cab drivers.................." It was Beta Sigma. When I started to drive UberX, sometimes, I began to hear "all the other Uber drivers....", Guess what? It was, and is, STILL Beta Sigma.



lilCindy said:


> Please explain to me which kind of trip you would not complain about.


I will run any kind of trip, even those that I would rather not, if the customer tips me appropriately. This is America: In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where accepted).



lilCindy said:


> Answer this, if providing water is such a dumb idea, then why did Uber used to do it? Nobody is demanding a 16 oz bottle of water. Those tiny 4 oz bottles cost literally pennys if you buy them in a pack.
> 
> Okay, but how far do you have to drive to pick up your next passenger?


UBER _*never*_ did it, not in this market, at least, That was always on the driver. It is funny that you can tell us to spend "pennys"[_*sic*_] on a bottle of water, but you can not come up with the first penny for a tip. ..........but then, cab passengers often applied double standards to themselves......Uber passengers just do it more frequently.

If I am in the City, no more than five minutes; sometimes I will not go even THAT far.



OrlUberOffDriver said:


> FUber NEVER supplies or provided water for riders!!! Capisci!!!
> At the old rates some drivers out of the goodness of their hearts provided water out of their pocket expenses.
> Fast forward...nor FUber has lowered the rates so low that is now attracting silly entitled riders like you!!


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

*Quella non capisce niente; si crede Narcissa.................
*



lilCindy said:


> You prefer to drive 5 to 10 minutes


I drive ten minutes for no one. Five is a maximum.



merryon2nd said:


> most of the time the last person in the car is NOT the account holder and we end up scammed out of the remaining stops. Because they file a complaint that we continued to drive after they were dropped off. Again, costing us time and money. Not liking this is a classic case of CYA.


Many of the passengers try to scam us, lie about us and cheat us. Original poster is one of those types of passengers. I hope that when she comes to the Capital of Her Nation, that she uses Lyft.



lilCindy said:


> So you agree that the best rides are those with multiple for a single trip.
> 
> I have never scammed anyone in my life.
> 
> You are wrong. Uber used to provide water for everyone.


I do not.

I do not believe that. This goes double when you consider that you are a textbook illustration of precisely the nightmare passenger that we want to avoid.

No, Sister, YOU are incorrect. Uber never provided water to the drivers. The drivers always had to pay for it; in THIS market, at least.



lilCindy said:


> Uber it really rubbed a lot of people the wrong way when they stopped giving it out.


Uber never gave out any water here.



lilCindy said:


> Scamming people? I have no power to pay anyone any more or any less then what Uber dictates.


You can tip in-application. You can also tip in cash. When I consider that you are a textbook illustration of just the kind of passenger that I want to avoid, if you tell me that you will tip in-application, I will not believe you. I do not believe most of the passengers who tell me that---and these are passengers that I do not mind hauling. I hope that I never have to haul you.



lilCindy said:


> I already stated that I would gladly pay extra for an Uber the provide a better service and amenities such as bottled water.


......and I do not believe you....................



lilCindy said:


> umm, you can easily get paid that much during a surge.
> 
> Like I said, I would be willing to pay more for it. It's just common sense and good business practice to have something like that available, even if you don't give it to everyone.


..................when the surge happens, I must use the extra money to make up for the lousy money that Uber paid me on base rate trips..............

You can state it all that you will; still I will not believe you.

Until you learn how to be a better passenger, do not tell us how to be better drivers.



SuzeCB said:


> If you "would gladly pay extra for an Uber that would provide water again", you can! Just order Black or SUV!


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



lilCindy said:


> I never said I had a 1.9 rating.


The only reason that you do not have 0,9 rating is that it is impossible to give less than one star...................



jgiun1 said:


> I decline 15 minute pickups.


...........as do I...............................



Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> Why did all of you have to go in??


I insist that all of them go inside.............precisely so that I CAN ditch them......................



lilCindy said:


> I'll have to make sure we always keep someone inside the car.


That will not happen in my car. ALL of you get out. I do not allow "anchors".



lilCindy said:


> Jim Crow would be proud of you.


Take that nonsense somewhere else. You might find the occasional guilty white liberal here, but there are not many........not here, at least....


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

Z129 said:


> I'm sure she'll be back to that rating soon enough. Dogs always return to their vomit. Honestly she'd be better suited to Lyft than Uber. Just not my Lyft... or Uber.


If a driver rates a passenger 3 or below on Lyft, they're not paired with that passenger again. When a passenger hits a 3.0 rating, they quite literally cannot get a ride. At. All.
See why LilWitchy uses Uber? How long do you think it would be to get to that 3.0 for her?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Another Uber Driver Veramente!!!


----------



## Kaal (Mar 12, 2018)

A few months ago I was stuck in Burnsville late at night so I turned on my destination filter and set it to down town Minneapolis and started driving north on 77. 

Got a ping from the mall and accepted it, got to the Marriott, picked up two servers just getting done for the night. 

Happy to oblige but turns out they're just heading to Richfield. At base fare. Both are nice and have had a rough night and one asks if they can stop at a gas station which is half a mile from their place and I agree. She wants to get cigarettes. How long can that take right??

Stop at gas station, one pax goes in, the other stays in the car and we chat while we wait. 1 minute, then 2..3.. 4..5...pax sitting behind me taps me on the shoulder and hands me a bill and I put it away and thank her. The girl in the store comes out and shes grateful I'm still there -not like I had a choice with other pax in the car still. Well I did but I chose not to make that choice. She says thanks for waiting and hands me a bill which I put away as well, and off we go.

Gave them 5 stars because they were polite and respectful. It's only after dropping them off is when I realized that they had each tipped me a 20. On a ride that I made...maybe 6 bucks afte Ubers cut.

The moral of this post is that nice people are nice. As to whether there is a point to my post...in this thread...well the thread is pointless so I thought Id throw my 40 in there.


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I have spoken before about how nice it has been getting a new Uber account. I may have spoken too soon, because now I realize that there is a chance I might be matched again with every Ubhole driver I have already given a 1 star to or complained about. I believe this may have just happened to me.
> 
> My friends and I got into an Uber and I thought the driver looked familiar but we were busy talking to one another so I was not really paying attention. Some0 look the same so it is hard to say for sure though. We set our first destination to a Holiday gas station about 10 minutes away. When we got there, we told the driver we would be back out in just a minute. As promised, we were back outside in just a minute!
> 
> ...





UberPat said:


> Why is this troll still allowed to post here?


Entertainment.


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Again, you are totally twisting my words and misrepresenting everything I have said. Did you not read the part about the second Uber that I said was wonderful? Did you not read that I gave him five stars? Just recently, I made a post about how I have been having a lot of professional Uber's lately.. if you automatically identify with the one-star Ubers instead of the five star Uber's, there is nothing I can do about that.


What about the tip? We can't eat stars!


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

BenDrivin said:


> What about the tip? We can't eat stars!


The better question is has she ever tipped an UberX driver? And if so how long ago was that.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> No surprise.
> 
> It is never 10 cents a minute, more like 15 or 20 without surge. this was during surge so it would have been double.
> 
> how about this..."It cost him 10 WHOLE pennies to provide a drink for someone spending $35! so generous!" oh wait, he didnt.


Lol... you know, some drivers spike the water with daterape drugs...



lilCindy said:


> Jim Crow would be proud of you.


If anyone would recognize..

Those in glass houses...


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

According to Cindy, all Uber drivers look alike and are creepy


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cklw said:


> According to Cindy, all Uber drivers look alike and are creepy


No.. some are old and creepy.. some bald and creepy.. some pimply-faced and freepy... some fat and creepy


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> So if you have four rides. You prefer to drive 5 to 10 minutes for each one to pick them up and then wait 3 to 5 minutes for each person to get into the car and get paid nothing instead of having a car already loaded with people where you get paid for every mile you go.


Toes on the curb is what I prefer!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> how about this..."It cost him 10 WHOLE pennies to provide a drink for someone spending $35! so generous!" oh wait, he didnt.


So your group saved $100 or so by sharing one ride and you think this drive should kiss your ass and let you abuse him and waste his time because he might make $20 on the ride?

Wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

When Uber started they paid a lot more to drivers. Drivers put up with multiple stops, drive thrus, and more.

Some Hubs may have provided water to drivers from time to time, in s9me markets. I dunno.

As time has gone on, the treatment of drivers (by Uber) has declined dramatically.

As time has gone on, the pay has been cut dramatically. 

As time has gone on, pax have treated drivers worse and worse, because they don't value someone when they are getting a ride for $5. Not all pax are guilty of this, but more and more as time goes on.

Cindy, perhaps you have read some of the news articles, which confirm that drivers are in the bottom 10% of all earners in the US. This contributes to a 96% annual turnover of drivers, but it is not the only factor.

If you want to gain a better appreciation of drivers, I suggest you spend one month depending on taxis. Go cold turkey, no Uber or Lyft, not even when your friends order it. You will come to hate taxis, and when you return to Uber and Lyft (at 1/3 the cost) you will truly be thankful for what you are currently taking for granted.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Stop putting words in my mouth. I did not say all. I only said some do.


Hey, there's an idea for your next fake post:

"The Uber driver tried to put something in my mouth"



lilCindy said:


> I already stated that I would gladly pay extra for an Uber the provide a better service and amenities such as bottled water.


Try ordering Select instead of X


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> No surprise.
> 
> It is never 10 cents a minute, more like 15 or 20 without surge. this was during surge so it would have been double.
> 
> how about this..."It cost him 10 WHOLE pennies to provide a drink for someone spending $35! so generous!" oh wait, he didnt.


Except the ride never happened.


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> No surprise.
> 
> It is never 10 cents a minute, more like 15 or 20 without surge. this was during surge so it would have been double.
> 
> how about this..."It cost him 10 WHOLE pennies to provide a drink for someone spending $35! so generous!" oh wait, he didnt.


Uber provides nothing but "technology". Drivers pay for everything, car payment, registration, insurance, tires (often), brakes, synthetic oil every six weeks, cleaning, and not to mention, excellerated deprecation of our vehicles. With ever declining pay, you have alot of nerve to ask for tiny water bottles to be thrown on the the ever expanding heap of discarded one use plastic crap!


----------



## Tdizzle22 (Sep 21, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> It is never 10 cents a minute, more like 15 or 20 without surge. this was during surge so it would have been double.
> 
> how about this..."It cost him 10 WHOLE pennies to provide a drink for someone spending $35! so generous!" oh wait, he didnt.


you are beyond wrong. before rates went up ( A PENNY PER MINUTE) it was .1080...i dont know about you but without surge that isnt more like 15 or 20. 
might be time for you to be an adult and carry your own hydration with you in your purse. shouldnt cost you much...only 8 cents a bottle, better yet why dont you walk up and down hennipen and hand waters out to riders as they come out of the bars to get in ubers.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

DownByTheRiver said:


> "The Uber driver tried to put something in my mouth"


Maybe it could be her own foot. So not only could she not speak out of term. But she wouldn't be able to get to an Uber to treat another driver like crap.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BenDrivin said:


> What about the tip? We can't eat stars!


I tried to pay my mortgage once with stars, notes and badges. The bank threatened to report me to the credit bureaux and foreclose. I had to send a cheque.

*Q: *


rbkg40 said:


> has she ever tipped an UberX driver?


*A:* No.




wk1102 said:


> No.. some are old and creepy.. some bald and creepy.. some pimply-faced and freepy... some fat and creepy


I am old, fat, have a full head of long hair and wear a Washington Senators baseball cap (the 1960 expansion Senators that became the Rangers). Does this make ME creepy?


----------



## Termie (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh, Good God. I thought we chased lilCindy and her stupidity away already. I believe someone already said something about “a special kind of stupid”.....so I won’t say it again.

Uber has never given me water, and the only bottles of water I have ever put in my vehicle were put there, one at a time, by me so that I may drink them.

The newest, latest, and greatest stupidity is how she posts on here so “other passengers” can read about her. Uhm, lilCindy, this is a site full of drivers. The only passenger posting is your dumb ass, and no one on here wants to her your whining. Go on Facebook and find yourself someone to tell you how right you are; you ain’t a-gonna find that on here.

-Termie, who is this much of an asshole in real life as well


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Hate to tell ya'all this, but lilC is simply a representation of how many Uber passengers see all of this. She is a product of Uber lies and misrepresentations. Personally, I'm glad we have a lilC to remind us of such


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

You should be thrilled! You can give us all one stars again.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

A feckless ****


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

I can't believe people are still falling for this troll. All of her posts are complete fabrications just to get a rise out of everyone. I don't believe a word of anything that this poster has said. If people would just ignore this troll, maybe she (or more likely a he) would go away.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

daave1 said:


> I can't believe people are still falling for this troll. All of her posts are complete fabrications just to get a rise out of everyone. I don't believe a word of anything that this poster has said. If people would just ignore this troll, maybe she (or more likely a he) would go away.
> View attachment 239133


That video is disturbing, not the content so much but mostly because of the way it's looping. I think I'm going to have seizure. 

Anyway, I don't know if lilCindy is real or not, but when I read "her" posts, I think of the vacuous girl from the "#SELFIE" music video:


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Well I donno if the stories lilCindy's posts are real, or if she/he just makes stuff up to get a rise out of drivers. But if there is even a chance she is legit, boy is she gonna be info for a rude awaking if/when the “Charlotte Surge” goes nationwide.

I mean she seems to think that a driver should wait or shouldn’t complain about a stop when it surging (and she THINKS the driver makes $0.30 a minute). Wait until drivers are making a flat $3.75 on surge and no multipliers during stops. Man is she gonna be pissed when stops become non-existent because driver’s priority becomes moving on to the next ride ASAP.

She will come in here a complain about drivers not making stops anymore. Everyone here will explain to her why, but she'll will ignore what everyone says and stubbornly stick to the idea that since she has to pay extra, drivers should be accommodating.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I simply let passengers know Uber's policy on stops. 3 minutes and I have to move on. Works nicely...


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Tdizzle22 said:


> you are beyond wrong. before rates went up ( A PENNY PER MINUTE) it was .1080...i dont know about you but without surge that isnt more like 15 or 20.
> might be time for you to be an adult and carry your own hydration with you in your purse. shouldnt cost you much...only 8 cents a bottle, better yet why dont you walk up and down hennipen and hand waters out to riders as they come out of the bars to get in ubers.


If I get paid $40 for 25 minutes of my time, I gladly will!



Termie said:


> Oh, Good God. I thought we chased lilCindy and her stupidity away already. I believe someone already said something about "a special kind of stupid".....so I won't say it again.
> 
> Uber has never given me water, and the only bottles of water I have ever put in my vehicle were put there, one at a time, by me so that I may drink them.


Twin just admitted that Uber used to get them out in NYC. I know they used to give them out in Minneapolis also.



Cklw said:


> According to Cindy, all Uber drivers look alike and are creepy


Putting words in my mouth again



Another Uber Driver said:


> I am old, fat, have a full head of long hair and wear a Washington Senators baseball cap (the 1960 expansion Senators that became the Rangers). Does this make ME creepy?


You said it, not me.



wk1102 said:


> So your group saved $100 or so by sharing one ride and you think this drive should kiss your ass and let you abuse him and waste his time because he might make $20 on the ride?
> 
> Wtf is wrong with you?


So we saved $100 because you think we should have waited on the curb for the Uber to drop us off one at a time and to return to pick up the next one? This statement doesn't even make sense!


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> If I get paid $40 for 25 minutes of my time, I gladly will!


He didn't get paid that much. If you paid $40, he probably saw $24 of that or less. Trying tipping once in a while. If you'd have handed him a $5 your odds of him still being there would have been much higher. You'd be surprised how much far showing a bit of gratitude towards another human being can get you.



lilCindy said:


> Twin just admitted that Uber used to get them out in NYC. I know they used to give them out in Minneapolis also.


Doesn't matter what happened 3+ years ago. Take some responsibility for yourself and ask for a water when you order your last drink at da clubz. Unless the surge is 3.5 or higher, doesn't happen often, the wait time doesn't earn the driver enough profit to buy water and pass them out when you can get the same free water at the bar.



lilCindy said:


> So we saved $100 because you think we should have waited on the curb for the Uber to drop us off one at a time and to return to pick up the next one? This statement doesn't even make sense!


You didn't do that. Stops are designed for picking up and dropping off. You wanted to shop at a gas station because you failed to ask for the water at the bar. Butterfly effect and all.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

jaystonepk said:


> He didn't get paid that much. If you paid $40, he probably saw $24 of that or less.


FINE! I would gladly hand out bottled waters for 25 minutes for $24!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> FINE! I would gladly hand out bottled waters for 25 minutes for $24!


Remember to add the 5-10 minutes wait/pickup time to that 25 minutes = 30-35 minutes. And deduct expenses: Fuel, water, wear & tear. All said and done, probably $12 an hour. Nah...I pass, but thanks!


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

lilCindy in your op, you stated drivers look alike, I could quote it for you but you are more than capable of reading it yourself.

Secondly, *ALL *your thread have the same thing in common, you call your driver creepy.

I am not putting things in your mouth, these are words you have said.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> FINE! I would gladly hand out bottled waters for 25 minutes for $24!


So would I. If I were standing around on the corner handing them out and not driving my car. Instead, drivers are providing a service using their own vehicle that has all the costs that UberLaLa just mentioned. You have to take all things into consideration, not just one microcosm of the whole system. Driver wait time rates do not justify waiting for longer than 2 minutes at a stop. If you want a driver that will wait call for a yellow cab. They actually get paid a fair amount to wait.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Remember to add the 5-10 minutes wait/pickup time to that 25 minutes = 30-35 minutes. And deduct expenses: Fuel, water, wear & tear. All said and done, probably $12 an hour. Nah...I pass, but thanks!


I don't know how you get 12 an hour out of $24 for 25 minutes. Nobody is spending $30 per hour on gas. If you are, you should be glad for the passenger that allows you to park your car as you continue to charge her. You can turn your car off entirely. Perhaps not 50 an hour, but at surge rates, $0.30 a minute equals $20 an hour. Not bad for just sitting there.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> If I get paid $40 for 25 minutes of my time, I gladly will!
> 
> You said it, not me.


Thett wuz uh kweshin. U didden C th' kweschin marc? Eye thott U wint 2 kollidge. Hau didjoo git outta' hi skool iph U diddun' no wut uh kweschinn marc wuz? U yoosta' hafta' lurn wut a kweschinn marc wuz en wut th' diffurnce wuz b-tween uh kweschinn en uh staytemint inn eluhmentree skool.



lilCindy said:


> FINE! I would gladly hand out bottled waters for 25 minutes for $24!


So what is your price? First you state forty bananas for twenty five minutes, then it is twenty-four bananas. Which one is it? once you figure out that one, here is another question: if you think that thirty cents, or less, per minute is sufficient for an Uber driver's time, why is that not sufficient for your time? If your time is worth more than thirty cents the minute, what makes you think that an Uber driver's time is not?

Try tipping your Uber driver; he will appreciate it.

Until you learn to be a better passenger, stop trying to tell us how to be better drivers.



lilCindy said:


> $0.30 a minute equals $20 an hour.


hau didjoo mennich 2 piss aljibruh wun iph U kaint dew bay-sick uhrithmuhtick? 30 since uh minnit iz 18 dullurz in our. thay eevunn half kalkyoolayturrs 2 halp u dew thett theez daze.



jaystonepk said:


> Driver wait time rates do not justify waiting for longer than 2 minutes at a stop. If you want a driver that will wait call for a yellow cab. They actually get paid a fair amount to wait.


.......either call a cab or throw some cash on the front seat of the Uber car. In her case, the only driver who is going to believe her when she tells him that she will tip in-application is an ant. No driver with half an ounce of brains will believe her.

The funny thing about waiting while hacking is that once you have waited for the customer for fifteen minutes, the profit margin begins to drop. After twenty minutes, it is no longer worth it; you are better off moving if you are hacking just as you are if you are driving TNC.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

All I am going to say is try walking a mile in a driver's shoes. But I know you won't because you treat the people that provide you with a convenience like cheap slave labor. And in some cases you don't even consider them as a human being. I hope one day that you get that black spot off you soul because it looks pretty damn ugly from Texas. Please don't ever move here, your presence will drop our property values.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Thett wuz uh kweshin. U didden C th' kweschin marc? Eye thott U wint 2 kollidge. Hau didjoo git outta' hi skool iph U diddun' no wut uh kweschinn marc wuz? U yoosta' hafta' lurn wut a kweschinn marc wuz en wut th' diffurnce wuz b-tween uh kweschinn en uh staytemint inn eluhmentree skool.
> 
> So what is your price? First you state forty bananas for twenty five minutes, then it is twenty-four bananas. Which one is it? once you figure out that one, here is another question: if you think that thirty cents, or less, per minute is sufficient for an Uber driver's time, why is that not sufficient for your time? If your time is worth more than thirty cents the minute, what makes you think that an Uber driver's time is not?
> 
> ...


I first said I would be happy to hand out water for $40 for 25 minutes. Then an Uber here said drivers get paid about $24 for 25 minutes so I said I would gladly do the same for that rate also. Get it?


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I don't know


That pretty much sums up everything. You obviously have never owned a car or have any idea what is costs to maintain one. I have a log of my rides and after factoring in the standard mileage deduction and only the cost of gas, I'm earning on average $10.50 per hour. It's not exactly terrific but doing this allows me to work at a time that is convenient for me.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I don't know how you get 12 an hour out of $24 for 25 minutes. Nobody is spending $30 per hour on gas. If you are, you should be glad for the passenger that allows you to park your car as you continue to charge her. You can turn your car off entirely. Perhaps not 50 an hour, but at surge rates, $0.30 a minute equals $20 an hour. Not bad for just sitting there.


If a Surge trip, you are correct it can be worth it. Base trip, not so much. Surge at 2.5x times 16 miles with time = $40 passenger pays. $24 driver gets - their .54 cents per mile x 16 miles expense = $8

So, that $24 more like $16 for 30 minutes work...I'm in!

But....

At Base then it's a no go. 

I'd wait for ya lilCindy - but only 3 minutes


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

rbkg40 said:


> All I am going to say is try walking a mile in a driver's shoes. But I know you won't because you treat the people that provide you with a convenience like cheap slave labor. And in some cases you don't even consider them as a human being. I hope one day that you get that black spot off you soul because it looks pretty damn ugly from Texas. Please don't ever move here, your presence will drop our property values.


I treat people poorly? I just made a post about how an Uber I paid for it drove off without me. I did not treat him or any other Uber any way good or bad!



UberLaLa said:


> If a Surge trip, you are correct it can be worth it. Base trip, not so much. Surge at 2.5x times 16 miles with time = $40 passenger pays. $24 driver gets - their .54 cents per mile x 16 miles expense = $8
> 
> So, that $24 more like $16 for 30 minutes work...I'm in!
> 
> ...


That's my point! I was getting charged at The Surge rate.



jaystonepk said:


> That pretty much sums up everything. You obviously have never owned a car or have any idea what is costs to maintain one. I have a log of my rides and after factoring in the standard mileage deduction and only the cost of gas, I'm earning on average $10.50 per hour. It's not exactly terrific but doing this allows me to work at a time that is convenient for me.


$10.50 per hour will be about $25 an hour during surge rates.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I first said I would be happy to hand out water for $40 for 25 minutes. Then an Uber here said drivers get paid about $24 for 25 minutes so I said I would gladly do the same for that rate also. Get it?


You were not specific about that. I do not know who told you that Uber drivers get paid ninety six cents the minute (that is what twenty four dollars for twenty five minutes works out to be--since you are incapable of doing arithmetic or using a four function calculator), but, whoever told you that told you a LIE. It would take a 7X surge in most markets even to APPROACH ninety six cents the minute. A 3X surge is rare enough; 7X happens once every three years, in most markets, if even that often.

This is why you got ditched. Thirteen cents the minute, or, even twenty six cents the minute (on a 2X surge) DOES NOT GET IT. For the twenty minutes that you took in the gas station, that works out to two dollars sixty for that time. It works out to seven dollars eighty the hour, which is just above Federal Minimum. I will not work for Federal Minimum. If you come to the Capital of Your Nation and I have the misfortune to get you as a customer, if you want me to wait twenty minutes, you would do well to throw two Abrahams onto my front seat. Fail to do that, and I will fail to be present when you emerge.



lilCindy said:


> I just made a post about how an Uber I paid for it drove off without me. I did not treat him or any other Uber any way good or bad!
> 
> $10.50 per hour will be about $25 an hour during surge rates *helps to balance the far below standard pay that the driver receives for the hours that he worked at base rates*.


You expected him to work for substandard rates; that constitutes mistreatment.

FIFY


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I first said I would be happy to hand out water for $40 for 25 minutes. Then an Uber here said drivers get paid about $24 for 25 minutes so I said I would gladly do the same for that rate also. Get it?


$24 is gross, get it?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> If I get paid $40 for 25 minutes of my time, I gladly will!
> 
> Twin just admitted that Uber used to get them out in NYC. I know they used to give them out in Minneapolis also.
> 
> ...


35×4= 140.
140-35=105


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> $10.50 per hour will be about $25 an hour during surge rates.


I'm done! You're either the greatest troll in existence or are truly that incapable of reading comprehension and basic arithmetic. That is my ACTUAL rate after taking into account all of these factors, surge rides included.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

lilCindy cant grasp the fact that there is more than just gas when it comes to cars. Tires, oil changes, routine maintenance that comes about 10x sooner than the car driven by the average driver. Until she does, we are beating a dead horse.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Original Poster really does not care about the Uber driver's problems. This is not unexpected. The average Uber user does not care, either. As Original Poster is a textbook illustration of the type of passenger that no Uber driver wants (except, perhaps, an ant), it is even less of a surprise that she cares nothing about the drivers' problems. 

When she feels the result of the problems, still, she fails to understand or care. She throws a hissy. All that she should have to do is press the button, the ride shows up and the driver scrapes, bows, kowtows and thanks her for abusing him.

People do not like being abused. This is what happens when you abuse people.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Original Poster really does not care about the Uber driver's problems. This is not unexpected. The average Uber user does not care, either. As Original Poster is a textbook illustration of the type of passenger that no Uber driver wants (except, perhaps, an ant), it is even less of a surprise that she cares nothing about the drivers' problems.
> 
> When she feels the result of the problems, still, she fails to understand or care. She throws a hissy. All that she should have to do is press the button, the ride shows up and the driver scrapes, bows, kowtows and thanks her for abusing him.
> 
> People do not like being abused. This is what happens when you abuse people.


The point of my post was simply to tell about how my Uber drove off without me mid trip.

It seems everyone here wanted to change the topic from that to what is fair pay to Uber drivers or alleged abuse to Uber drivers.

like a fool, I got sucked in again to argue about something that was not even my point to begin with.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Original Poster really does not care about the Uber driver's problems. This is not unexpected. The average Uber user does not care, either. As Original Poster is a textbook illustration of the type of passenger that no Uber driver wants (except, perhaps, an ant), it is even less of a surprise that she cares nothing about the drivers' problems.
> 
> When she feels the result of the problems, still, she fails to understand or care. She throws a hissy. All that she should have to do is press the button, the ride shows up and the driver scrapes, bows, kowtows and thanks her for abusing him.
> 
> People do not like being abused. This is what happens when you abuse people.


Have said all along, most passengers think like lilC. They just don't come on here anonymously and say what they think.

90% of this is on Uber/Lyft. They create the mentality...



lilCindy said:


> The point of my post was simply to tell about how my Uber drove off without me mid trip.
> 
> It seems everyone here wanted to change the topic from that to what is fair pay to Uber drivers or abuse to Uber drivers.
> 
> like a fool, I got sucked in again to argue about something that was not even my point to begin with.


lilCindy - What if your driver informed you he/she was only going to wait 3 minutes, would that be okay with you? Because that is Uber's policy.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Have said all along, most passengers think like lilC. They just don't come on here anonymously and say what they think.
> 
> 90% of this is on Uber/Lyft. They create the mentality...
> 
> lilCindy - What if your driver informed you he/she was only going to wait 3 minutes, would that be okay with you? Because that is Uber's policy.


Yes, I would be very okay with it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> The point of my post was simply to tell about how my Uber drove off without me mid trip.


............and we are telling you why it happened. We are telling you that if Uber would pay decent rates, or, if the cheap passengers would tip, they might not have so much trouble. They might not get ditched. I have let you know more than once why you got ditched. You should not be surprised that you got ditched. This is about money, Sister. Because Uber pays such substandard rates, we have to game the system every which way that we can to cover expenses and turn a decent profit. One of the ways in which we must game it is to decline what would seem to be a reasonable request from a passenger.

Some drivers simply do not want a confrontation. They get enough of those without inviting one; why invite one? You get out and he bolts. He might have waited about two or three minutes; he might not have. You took twenty minutes, so, of course, he was gone. He might not have waited, at all. People tell you that they will be out in "a minute"; eighteen minutes later still there is no sign of them. I have left more than one passenger as soon as he disembarked.



UberLaLa said:


> What if your driver informed you he/she was only going to wait 3 minutes, would that be okay with you? Because that is Uber's policy.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


lilCindy said:


> Yes, I would be very okay with it.


I do not believe her when she states that she would be "very okay" with it. Remember, she is a textbook illustration of everything that we do not want in a passenger. The last, of course, does give some substance to the "troll" accusations. She is just too perfectly horrid.

In addition, she was not out in a minute, or even two or three. She was in that gasolene station for a minimum of twenty minutes.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ............and we are telling you why it happened. We are telling you that if Uber would pay decent rates, or, if the cheap passengers would tip, they might not have so much trouble. They might not get ditched. I have let you know more than once why you got ditched. You should not be surprised that you got ditched. This is about money, Sister. Because Uber pays such substandard rates, we have to game the system every which way that we can to cover expenses and turn a decent profit. One of the ways in which we must game it is to decline what would seem to be a reasonable request from a passenger.
> 
> Some drivers simply do not want a confrontation. They get enough of those without inviting one; why invite one? You get out and he bolts. He might have waited about two or three minutes; he might not have. You took twenty minutes, so, of course, he was gone. He might not have waited, at all. People tell you that they will be out in "a minute"; eighteen minutes later still there is no sign of them. I have left more than one passenger as soon as he disembarked.
> 
> ...


OMG! Who said I took 20 minutes? Putting words in my mouth again. We went in and out. Literally could not have been more than 2 minutes.
I'm getting tired about arguing this. You will always take the side of the Uber driver no matter what they do and no matter how lopsided the evidence is.

I'm done with this post.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> OMG! Who said I took 20 minutes? Putting words in my mouth again. We went in and out. Literally could not have been more than 2 minutes.
> I'm getting tired about arguing this. You will always take the side of the Uber driver no matter what they do and no matter how lopsided the evidence is.
> 
> I'm done with this post.


First off, we've all been around long enough to know that you're twisting things to make you look like the victim. No one believes that you went inside for just a minute or three. Most times finding what you 'really want' takes that long alone. Then there's whining, gossiping, peeing, waiting in line, waiting for each other, and walking slowly back to the car while still whining and gossiping together. That's just a FACT OF LIFE as to how these things work. We're rideshare drivers. Not stupid, or uneducated, or naïve. Most of us have been around the block a time or two, and have seen plenty enough of everything to understand how this all REALLY went down.

Second, you're proving that you're a typical, entitled millennial by throwing a tantrum and disappearing the moment you realize something's not going your way. Congrats!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> Who said I took 20 minutes? Putting words in my mouth again. We went in and out. Literally could not have been more than 2 minutes.
> 
> You will always take the side of the Uber driver no matter what they do and no matter how lopsided the evidence is.


If you want to learn who is putting "words into someone's mouth", or, in this case, who is putting words onto someone's keyboard, you need to look in the mirror, Sister. If you would be so good as to demonstrate to me where I ever stated that YOU stated that you took twenty minutes.................... I have stated repeatedly that you took twenty minutes, but, never have I stated that you admitted to it; quite the contrary, Mademoiselle.

In fact, one of the points of my comparison to what you stated and what actually happened has been that while you state that you were two minutes or less, the reality is that you took at least twenty. You forget, Mademoiselle, I have been down this road and several parallel roads more than once. Not only have I been involved in disputes over how long a passenger kept a driver waiting, I have had to referee more than one. My long experience dictates to me that the customer minimises it while the driver's version is closer to reality. This is why I side with the driver "no matter what". You have presented no evidence, "lopsided" or otherwise, other than your word, which is, at best, questionable. Remember, Mademoiselle, you are a textbook illustration of everything that drivers hate about a passenger. This is one reason why I do not believe you when you state that you were "in and out" and that it "could not have been more than two minutes". I do not believe you. It is that simple. I continue to state that you took twenty minutes because my experience has shown me that this is what usually happens. You have presented ZERO evidence, "lopsided" or otherwise, other than your dubious word, that anything other than that occurred.

Had you actually read and COMPREHENDED anything that I have posted to this topic, you would have understood that. Since you have demonstrated that you can not do arithmetic, it does not surprise me that your reading comprehension is about the same as that of an Uber "CSR" in Bangalore, Pondicherry or Quezon City. Eye half-2 wunder hau U gutt thru joonyur hi skool, led alown hi skool oar kollidge.

WHO "said" that you took twenty minutes? _*I*_ did; more than once in this topic..............and you never will convince me that you took less than that.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

Still waiting for her to answer if she tipped the 2nd driver.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

rbkg40 said:


> Still waiting for her to answer if she tipped the 2nd driver.


Were she to state that she did, I would not believe her.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Were she to state that she did, I would not believe her.


I do get that, but since she has opted to not answer this question 2 times or has chose to ignore it puts more emphasis towards that she didn't


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

rbkg40 said:


> Still waiting for her to answer if she tipped the 2nd driver.


She did tip him with 5 stars, I read on the internet that each star is worth 10 bitcoins.


----------



## wowee (Jun 20, 2018)

lilCindy said:


> Guess what, I probably take Uber at least once a week and never comment on 90% of the Uber's I ride with. It's just if I ride with someone who is especially a I vent about it here in hopes that maybe other Ubers will take a clue.
> 
> There's no such thing as a professional Uber? You said it, not me!


Not trying to enter this debate, just wanted to point this out- Uber pays drivers $0.136/minute to wait. So for example, a 15 minute wait earns $2.04, while 2-3 trips can sometimes be completed in that amount of time, which would pay out as much as $9.60 plus tips.

Keep in mind that waiting can easily turn a $36 hour into a $6 hour.

It's the same thing as going into a busy bar and making the bartender stare at you while you decide what you want to order.

I do not mean to justify the way the driver handled this. My point is that if you don't want this to happen again, don't make them sit there waiting for you.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

lilC is done boys...move along...nothing more to see here


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

1.5xorbust said:


> A 2.0x trip with pleasant pax and no stops.


On the freeway, no traffic.



wowee said:


> Not trying to enter this debate, just wanted to point this out- Uber pays drivers $0.136/minute to wait. So for example, a 15 minute wait earns $2.04, while 2-3 trips can sometimes be completed in that amount of time, which would pay out as much as $9.60 plus tips.
> 
> Keep in mind that waiting can easily turn a $36 hour into a $6 hour.
> 
> ...


In many markets it's less. I'd kill for 13 c/ min.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ............and we are telling you why it happened. We are telling you that if Uber would pay decent rates, or, if the cheap passengers would tip, they might not have so much trouble. They might not get ditched. I have let you know more than once why you got ditched. You should not be surprised that you got ditched. This is about money, Sister. Because Uber pays such substandard rates, we have to game the system every which way that we can to cover expenses and turn a decent profit. One of the ways in which we must game it is to decline what would seem to be a reasonable request from a passenger.
> 
> Some drivers simply do not want a confrontation. They get enough of those without inviting one; why invite one? You get out and he bolts. He might have waited about two or three minutes; he might not have. You took twenty minutes, so, of course, he was gone. He might not have waited, at all. People tell you that they will be out in "a minute"; eighteen minutes later still there is no sign of them. I have left more than one passenger as soon as he disembarked.
> 
> ...


What if poor pay was an excuse for every employee everywhere to abuse their customers? Think you'd get your Big Mac on time?

There is NEVER an excuse to ditch a paying customer like that. He could have texted me, called me, honked his horn, came into the Holiday, or god forbid, wait another 30 seconds.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> What if poor pay was an excuse for every employee everywhere to abuse their customers?
> 
> Think you'd get your Big Mac on time?
> 
> There is NEVER an excuse to ditch a paying customer like that.


We are not employees of Uber; we are independent contractors.

I do not eat Big Macs.

Yes there is: I do not get paid enough to wait and you are too tight fisted to tip. You are in America. The wonderful thing about America is that you can have anything that you want as long as you are willing to pay for it. Start paying for it, and you will get a driver to wait for you. Refuse to pay for it, you will get ditched.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> We are not employees of Uber; we are independent contractors.
> 
> I do not eat Big Macs.
> 
> Yes there is: I do not get paid enough to wait and you are too tight fisted to tip. You are in America. The wonderful thing about America is that you can have anything that you want as long as you are willing to pay for it. Start paying for it, and you will get a driver to wait for you. Refuse to pay for it, you will get ditched.


I DID pay for it!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I DID pay for it!


You did not pay for it, Mademoiselle. I do not know for what you think those pennies that you put up were supposed to pay, but they were not paying that driver to wait twenty minutes for you.

If you want a driver to wait for you, tip him; up front and in cash. If you tip him adequately, and, he still leaves you, you might then have a complaint. If all that you are willing to pay him is what Uber gives to him, you have no complaint.

Open that purse, Sister, reach in and take out something green---and not your eyeshadow, either.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Uber is like spirit airlines, point a to b. No luggage, you want to bring luggage, be prepared to pay extra.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

You were done with this thread Cin. Why do you keep coming back only to have nobody validate your expectations?


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

I suspect what really happened is the driver just didn't like you and your friends and wanted to be done with you.

(Otherwise, it doesn't make a lot of sense for him to not wait a couple minutes--unless, of course, it was longer than a few minutes, then yes, it makes perfect sense for the driver to ditch you.)


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

AllGold said:


> I suspect what really happened is the driver just didn't like you and your friends and wanted to be done with you.
> 
> (Otherwise, it doesn't make a lot of sense for him to not wait a couple minutes--unless, of course, it was longer than a few minutes, then yes, it makes perfect sense for the driver to ditch you.)


Could've gotten a stacked ping. I've been tempted to ditch a multi stop for a stacked ping but I haven't yet.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I have spoken before about how nice it has been getting a new Uber account. I may have spoken too soon, because now I realize that there is a chance I might be matched again with every Ubhole driver I have already given a 1 star to or complained about. I believe this may have just happened to me.
> 
> My friends and I got into an Uber and I thought the driver looked familiar but we were busy talking to one another so I was not really paying attention. Some0 look the same so it is hard to say for sure though. We set our first destination to a Holiday gas station about 10 minutes away. When we got there, we told the driver we would be back out in just a minute. As promised, we were back outside in just a minute!
> 
> ...


First stop you say? LOL....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> and I of course gave him five stars.
> 
> I complained it to Uber and explained to them what happened and threatened I might start using Lyft or taxis instead and they gave me a full refund for the amount spent on the first uber.
> I really hope they took that money from him.


1. At least your stories aren't fiction even if you're delirious.

2. Who the heck asks for a full refund? He got you from point a to point b right? Just because he didn't want to wait around on your a*^ he shouldn't get paid for work he already did? No. You don't get to eat the steak, ask for another, and when denied another go and ask for refund on the first.

3. Your stars, 5 or 1, doesnt equate to jack.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

"I suspect what really happened is the driver just didn't like you and your friends and wanted to be done with you."

*Correct. I did not like them.

:-D*


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Wow, this lilcindy (B word deleted) is so clueless it's astounding. She seems to think that the Uber driver is at "her" beck and call". That's simply not the way this disaster works. The Uber driver picks someone up on the correct assumption that they are going from point A to point B. If the rider chooses to take that to another level with stops along the way but the driver does not agree, that's either the end of the ride from the start or the end of the ride when the rider modifies the parameters after the ride begins. This is MY CAR. I am NOT your slave. I am not even your cabbie. I am just a guy/gal willing to take your cheap fricking a$$ from point A to point B. Anything that modifies that initial agreement needs to be handled with cash and verbal agreements.

LilCindy. Just a heads up. YOU ARE AN IDIOT. I know you are much like Sad Uber (or maybe you are also Sad Uber) looking to post stupid crazy topics in hopes of getting into the Nationwide featured topics but I am not falling for your BS. I wish more folks would simply block the nonsense posted by you and SU to allow this forum to remain on track with topic that actually are problematic for Uber Drivers (who gives a $hip about riders here).


----------



## Tdizzle22 (Sep 21, 2016)

you assume every single ride we give is at surge rate. its not. i dont know about other places but in the msp market we are rarely seeing surge these days. other than that we do not get 25 dollar rides left and right. we will maybe just MAYBE get a 20 dollar ride during our "shift" keep in mind a minimun fare ride for is is a whole $3.24. you may be paying 9 buck but we dont see it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cklw said:


> Go look at @lilCindy's first thread "worst Uber driver ever". It almost mirrors SadUber speedo thread. He is always trying to insert himself into the pax's lives. Cindy's driver was doing that while talking about his recent divorce. The only thing that stands out against is that based off of what we know about Cindy. She would have went off about his attire in the post.
> 
> But then again, I could be reading too much into it lol.


Yeah, the same person is behind both of these handles.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yeah, the same person is behind both of these handles.


Also DID. Both SU and DID have too many shocking episodes to be true. DID gets paid hundreds to play a game with a dude, to kiss one, to talk to a guy, to be arm candy. Although these stories are filled with a lot of sexual possibilities, they always end innocently. That's just like SU's stories although he's on the other side. He is proposed by that crying girl, that crazy drunk woman, a possible hooker, and once again stories always end rated g.
LC stories seem to whine and babble on forever about the most mudane things, like she didn't like how a driver looked at her.

Also, here DID even admits SU is her character. How much proof do you need?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Also DID. Both SU and DID have too many shocking episodes to be true. DID gets paid hundreds to play a game with a dude, to kiss one, to talk to a guy, to be arm candy. Although these stories are filled with a lot of sexual possibilities, they always end innocently. That's just like SU's stories although he's on the other side. He is proposed by that crying girl, that crazy drunk woman, a possible hooker, and once again stories always end rated g.
> LC stories seem to whine and babble on forever about the most mudane things, like she didn't like how a driver looked at her.
> 
> Also, here DID even admits SU is her character. How much proof do you need?
> ...


Yes, DID too. The writing by the person behind them isn't _terrible_, but for me it does have a kind of paint-by-numbers feel about it. All of the elements are there, but it's not all that interesting or attention-holding.

There was another guy on here who posted fake stories under the name of Doyle Hargreaves - now that guy's posts were seriously entertaining.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes, DID too. The writing by the person behind them isn't _terrible_, but for me it does have a kind of paint-by-numbers feel about it. All of the elements are there, but it's not all that interesting or attention-holding.
> 
> There was another guy on here who posted fake stories under the name of Doyle Hargreaves - now that guy's posts were seriously entertaining.


never heard of this dude, will have to look him up.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> never heard of this dude, will have to look him up.


https://uberpeople.net/search/56085613/


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I have spoken before about how nice it has been getting a new Uber account. I may have spoken too soon, because now I realize that there is a chance I might be matched again with every Ubhole driver I have already given a 1 star to or complained about. I believe this may have just happened to me.
> 
> My friends and I got into an Uber and I thought the driver looked familiar but we were busy talking to one another so I was not really paying attention. Some0 look the same so it is hard to say for sure though. We set our first destination to a Holiday gas station about 10 minutes away. When we got there, we told the driver we would be back out in just a minute. As promised, we were back outside in just a minute!
> 
> ...


I'm calling BS on Cindy. It doesn't make sense for a driver that is on a surge to end the ride. I'd sit there all day waiting for your lying asses if it was a surge.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> I'm calling BS on Cindy. It doesn't make sense for a driver that is on a surge to end the ride. I'd sit there all day waiting for your lying asses if it was a surge.


2x or 3x surge I might wait, lower than than that no unless compensated.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I have spoken before about how nice it has been getting a new Uber account. I may have spoken too soon, because now I realize that there is a chance I might be matched again with every Ubhole driver I have already given a 1 star to or complained about. I believe this may have just happened to me.
> 
> My friends and I got into an Uber and I thought the driver looked familiar but we were busy talking to one another so I was not really paying attention. Some0 look the same so it is hard to say for sure though. We set our first destination to a Holiday gas station about 10 minutes away. When we got there, we told the driver we would be back out in just a minute. As promised, we were back outside in just a minute!
> 
> ...


Uber will be psyched when you finally leave their platform. I'm shocked they didn't offer you some type of "Exit Fee" to delete their app from your phone.

Heck, _I'll_ pay you to stop using Uber - what will it cost me? Whatever number you come up with will be 100% worth it, *trust*.


----------

